# Multimedia Programming Language - FreeBSD package



## phpwolf (Aug 27, 2012)

I have a new project ready for FreeBSD, a new programming language suitable for creating multimedia applications (2D-3D games, interactive applications etc). An example of a game made in this programming language is Sun Blast:

http://www.sunblastthegame.com

The main goal of this programming language is that the user can write an application and works in the same way on the other platforms like Linux, OSX or Windows, without need to port anything. The syntax of this programming language is verry clear and you can do amazing things with only few lines of code.

The license for this programming language will be BSD style like, so, on short, anyone can use it to create, distribute or sell his/her creation made with this programming language. Because I want to release the first public version starting with FreeBSD operating system, I have some questions:


1. what version of FreeBSD should I use as a base release for creating binaries for this project?

2. how this project should be packaged and where can I found documentations about how to create FreeBSD native packages ? Is this a good ideea to package the project into native FreeBSD package format or a tar.gz archive is enough ?

3. is there a special FreeBSD place where the new applications announcements are made ? How can I tell BSD people about this project?

Thank you.


----------



## Beastie (Aug 27, 2012)

phpwolf said:
			
		

> how this project should be packaged and where can I found documentations about how to create FreeBSD native packages ? Is this a good ideea to package the project into native FreeBSD package format or a tar.gz archive is enough ?


Porter's Handbook from the top of this page.
You can't create packages yourself (well _technically_ you can, you just can't include them in official repositories). They are generated by the PointyHat farm.



			
				phpwolf said:
			
		

> How can I tell BSD people about this project?


Put a link in your signature. Create a Wikipedia page. Advertise it on other forums (DaemonForums, The UNIX and Linux Forums, etc.) if they allow such advertising. I guess that would be a start...


----------

